# Bafles abiertos.



## jddaneri (Mar 17, 2015)

Hola a todos!!!
Recurro a uds porque estuve viendo cajas y posibilidades respecto de algunos componentes que ya de por si tengo. Sin embargo lo que mas llamo mi atencion son los bafles abiertos.
Por eso paso a preguntar: alguno armo algo de esto? recomiendan algunos componentes en particular?
Tengo un juego de 2 tweeter y 2 woofer ken brown (el problema esta en que un tweeter no anda pero podria tranquilamente comprar 2 tweeter y listo). Los woofer son unos ken brown de 8 pulgadas. No puedo poner links aun  

Ahora lo que yo tengo entendido: Este tipo de cajas (o no cajas mejor dicho) tienen la particularidad de dar un muy buen rendimiento en frecuencias altas y medias, ademas de lo que entiendo llaman soundstage. Sin embargo su respuesta en graves cae producto de la necesidad de tener una madera muy grande para evitar el cortocircuito acustico. Mi idea es aprovechar algunas cosas que tengo para palear estas dificultades. El bafle a construir tendria que basarse en lograr un sonido orientado a las frecuencias de 170hz en adelante. Esto es porque tengo un crossover activo (que se diseño para mi configuracion actual) que tiene el corte en esa frecuencia ya que de los 170hz para abajo se encargaria el subwoofer activo que tengo, un polkaudio psw110.
Lo que les pediria si es posibile y saben es: que parlantes recomiendan (si vale la pena armarlos con estos ken brown mas algun tweeter que recomienden o si es preferible comprar tambien unos woofer distintos), que tipo de crossover recomiendan armar para este bafle abierto de 2 vias y si hay algun lugar de donde sacar los calculos para sacar el tamaño de la madera.
Por ultimo algo respecto de las maderas a usar, la primer recomendacion que me dieron (gracias pablo!!!) fue usar mdf de 188 mm pero tambien vi madera de pino (que no se si convendra mas para los bafles ya que a simple vista parece mas robusta que el mdf).

pd: soy de argentina asi que estoy medio limtiado entiendo en lo que es parlantes. Los que me habian llamado la atencion eran o unos fostex fullrange de 8 pulgadas + los supertweeters 90A (si mal no recuerdo se llaman asi) de la misma marca o sino unos Ciare hx201 que tambien son rango completo. Esto lo pense por el tema de poder poner un crossover de primer orden (ya que en tema crossover voy muerto y mas que muerto).
La otra opcion que vi pero no tengo referencias son los parlantes GB AUDIO, estos dos modelos en particular el MN-6L y el ML-8P150. (a lo cual deberia sumarle un tweeter pero no se cual recomiendan)
La ultima opcion posible seria un audifiel de 10 pulgadas de rango extendido + tweeter a eleccion 


Desde ya muchisimas gracias!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2015)

Los baffles dipolares son un tema complicado, en los que hay que medir... y mucho si pretendés lograr algo coherente.
Me parece que vos querés usar un xover pasivo, y ahí estás mucho mas complicado por que hay muy pocos parlantes que tengan la combinación de sensibilidad, Qts, excursión y tamaño necesarios para lograr un buen resultado. Uno que es muy usado para esto es un Eminence de 15 pulgadas (graaaande!) cuya especificación no recuerdo (era Beta o Gama o alguna letra griega por ahí), luego hay que poner un mid adecuado y un tweeter que acompañe, o bien reemplazar a ambos por un parlante full-range "decente".
El xover es medio enrredado, por que no busca que el woofer responda plano sino que "piquee" en una frecuencia que depende de las dimensiones de la caja para lograr - en dipolar se pierden graves a lo loco - que la respuesta final sea plana. En resumen... un lío.
Con ecualización electrónica es mas simple, pero acá el woofer debe ser COMPLETAMENTE diferente al caso anterior, y hasta donde he visto, no se consigue ningún parlante así en Argenchina.

Date una vuelta por el foro de diyaudio.com que ahí he visto algunos flacos que hace baffles dipolares con xover pasivo y hay mucho que está explicado, el tema es saber si vas a conseguir los parlantes...


----------



## jddaneri (Mar 17, 2015)

Yo lo que estoy buscando es una combinacion (mas alla de la caja que termine usando) de mid woofer y tweeter con su respectivo xoover para conectar a un ampli valvular de 5 watts single end. Estos bafles solo deberian ocuarpse de los 170hz en adelante ya que de 170hz para abajo ya tengo un polkaudio psw110 y un xoover activo ya hecho con corte en 170hz. 
Hoy en dia el ampli esta conectado a un combinado que estoy terminando de reforzar las cajas y ponerles material absorvente pero que como todo combinado estoy limitado a lo que ya es el mueble (hoy en dia suenan con 2 audifiel rango extendido de 8 pulgadas y 2 tweeter viejos tambien audifiel).
Por eso la idea es un set de mid woofer-tweeter-crossover que hagan en un bafle abierto (para empezar y probar) de los 170hz a 20khz.

Desde ya mil gracias.

pd: el parlante que decis que usan eminence es alpha creo. Estaria casi seguro


----------



## detrakx (Mar 19, 2015)

Te cuento que arme varios Sub con los Kenbrown de 10" en configuraciones Isobaricas. De los parlantes que medi hasta ahora son de los mas blandos en cuanto a suspension (alta copliancia) ahora bien los parametros QTS son de alrededor de 0,7 a 0,9 mas tirando para el lado de cajas cerradas que reflex. Estoy seguro que el 8'' no debe ser muy distinto al 10''. y debe resonar en el orden de 45 a 50Hz. El tema es el siguiente si utilizas los 8'' estas de sobra para cruzar en 170hz con el sub, no habria ningun inconveniente. Pero como desventaja vas a tener una respuesta medio pelo en medios y va a ser critico el cruce con el Tw. Creeria que el parlante ideal para lo que buscas ronda entre un 5 o 6''. Rango medio. son parlantes mas duros que los woofers, y con mejor respuesta en medias frecuencias. Incluso con una caja cerrada bien calculada podrias ajustar a 170Hz la fo y combinar con Croosover del sub perfectamente.                                                                
Los Tw que tenes son de cono o son los de domo ?


----------



## sergiot (Mar 19, 2015)

Tal cual lo que dice Detrakx, tengo los 10" de ken Brown y no son para ese tipo de bafle.

Los gb audio son buenos y con el midbass de 6" lo podes llevar al cruce del tweeter sin sacrificar al tweerter, ronda los 550 pesos, lo averigue la semana pasada y te dan todos los parámetros para calcular la caja, mas alla que la medida de la caja y el tubo esta en los datos.

Ojo que poner un tweeter no es ir y poner cualquiera, tenes que ver varias cosas para que el resultado sea algo coherente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2015)

Entendamos una cosa:
El uso de configuración dipolar es para evitar excitar (en realidad excitar al mínimo posible) los modos resonantes de la habitación donde se encuentran los baffles y aprovechar los rebotes para recrear el sound-stage aprovechando el refuerzo de la radiación dipolar on-axis que resulta en meter algo menos de 5 dB directos en el campo reberverante respecto a la radiación off-axis. De esa forma tenés un patrón de radiación muy uniforme con la frecuencia en el campo reberverante (lo que requiere poner dos tweeters por baffle) y un refuerzo importante on-axis que es lo que crea el sound-stage y hace desaparecer los baffles.

Teniendo un woofer cortado a 170Hz podés simplificar un poco las especificaciones de los parlantes mid+high, pero vas a excitar a lo loco los modos resonantes mas "poderosos" de la sala. Si querés acoplar un mid dipolar a ese woofer sin perder eficiencia, necesitás un mid relativamente grande (tipo 6") por que al moverse sin el respaldo de la caja y sin pasarse de la Xmax vas a requerir mucha área para desplazar suficiente aire en frecuencias medio-bajas. Al ser un parlante grande, tampoco podés llegar muy arriba por que necesitás que irradie omnidireccionalmente para conseguir la cancelación off-axis de los dipolos, cosa que no es posible si el parlante comienza a radiar haciendo "beaming". Para los tweeters necesitás dos, para irradiar para atrás y para adelante, ya que el tweeter beamea por naturaleza en alta frecuencia.

Son baffles de diseño y consideraciones complicadas, y los parlantes que podés usar no son cualquiera, sobre todo si el xover es pasivo. Con filtrado activo el asunto es un poco más fácil, pero lo mismo no es una tarea trivial diseñar un bicho de estos, y no sé si hay software que te brinde alguna ayuda.
.


----------



## urubamba (Mar 23, 2015)

jddaneri dijo:


> Hola a todos!!!
> .
> 
> pd: soy de argentina asi que estoy medio limtiado entiendo en lo que es parlantes.



La normas de importación actuales son 2 pedidos por año y por persona, con tope de 1000 U$S entre los dos. Podés conseguir excelentes drivers en Part Express o Dayton Audio y no necesitás gastar taaaaaaaaaanto...., si no encontrás nada por acá. Tenés que hacer los trámites correspondientes, en la página de AFIP están todos los pasos.
En el caso del driver de graves, yo conseguí los Eminence Delta Lite, los importaba Todo Música, está la pagina web.
A veces es mejor esperar un tiempo para juntar los dinerillos y darte el gusto de algo potable en sonido que lo vas disfrutar mucho tiempo, pero claro, cada uno sabe dónde le aprieta el zapato....

Suerte con el proyecto !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2015)

Encontré esta publicación cuando revolvía otros archivos... y es un diseño de un sistema dipolar de dos vías con xover pasivos. Si a alguien le sirve.... suerte con él


----------

